# Wierd looking thing around Mollys anus...



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

I was just wondering if someone might be able to give me a clue what this may be, and if it harmful to my other fish as well?

Should I isolate her?

Any suggestions would be helpful!

Thank You


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ouch!
It's hard to tell from this fuzzy pic, but I think your fish has a hernia. It could have been caused by a number of things, all of them bad, and in any case there's no real cure. She is probably in sheer agony and should be euthanized unless you really want to try something that probably won't even work, like treating for infection or constipation.

Yes, isolate. She could have a buttful of worms waiting to burst out, or some nasty bacteria at the least that you don't want other fish nibbling on if she doesn't make it.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

From my research, if you're going to euthanize your fish a good method is to stick a bowl of water in the freezer and wait until the surface has turned to ice. Punch a hole in the top of the ice and put your molly in there. The temperature difference should shock the fish and would be a quick death.


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks hun, I ended up euthanizing her last night, after consultation with other members in the chatroom. It was really sad, but she was suffering, and it was only the right thing to do to take her out of her misery.


----------

